# Soft brakes



## 2Real (Sep 18, 2012)

Alright well i got a MK3 2.0 Golf GTI & After fixing other problems.. we finally decided to work on the brakes. we bled the brakes several times .. still air. noo pressure. so we come to a conclusion and think its the master cylinder. The first one we pick up from the junk yard, pop it in and bled the brakes again. still nothing at all.. so we're thinking we got a bad one... finally we go to a store & buy a brand new MC. We bench bled it. bled all the lines & wheels. still no pressure. When the car is off
the brake pedal is as tough as a flippin rock but as soon as i turn on the car the pedal goes soft.. any solutions? whats the problem? { yes i put brake fluid in while bleeding]


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Vacuum Leak?

I'm in Miami and have a Hex-Can VAGCOM if the need arises.


----------



## 2Real (Sep 18, 2012)

albinorineo said:


> Vacuum Leak?
> 
> I'm in Miami and have a Hex-Can VAGCOM if the need arises.


how can i fix that?


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Trace all the vacuum lines from the MC. If nothing is immediately found, mix dish soap 50/50 with water in a sprayer, spray the lines, and watch for bubbles. This will confirm or rule out a vacuum leak. 

When you bled the brakes, did you tighten the bleed nipples enough or to much? Either scenario will introduce air/moisture into the system. 

Also, bleed the system again once the MC is installed in the car from the brakes, there may be some air in the lines between the new MC and the old lines. This will ensure the system is bleed from the reservoir to the pads with no gaps. Make sure there is enough fluid in the MC after installing it, so stop when the fluid reaches the minimum line and add some fluid so no air is sucked into the MC.

Good luck!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you do anything to the rear brakes? If you did, did you work the parking brake handle to set the rear brake shoe (or brake pad) clearance? 

The parking brake is used to set the rear brake shoe/pad clearance (which will be excessive after removing the rear drums or replacing the brake shoes or brake pads). Excessive rear brake clearance will result in a soft brake pedal, because the brake fluid motion will be wasted closing the rear brake clearance to the brake drums or brake rotors before any meaningful brake action occurs at the front or rear of the car.

Are the parking brakes working?


----------



## volkswagencowboy (Sep 19, 2012)

Im having the same problem with my brakes. i replaced my master cylinder in september due to a fading pedal. i havent had any issues until this last wednesday (they worked tuesday and didnt the next morning).

did you confirm it was a vacuum leak or did you find it was somthing else?


----------

